# Would like some fulfillment (not on demand) tips and advice



## franko76 (May 1, 2011)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone ships their shirts using a fulfillment company that's not one of the on demand dtg services. I'm currently using one of those right now and my needs are outgrowing what they provide. 

I'm a n00b working w/ fulfillment centers so any tips/advice would be appreciated. Currently looking for a fulfillment center in CA right now (have my sights on Whiplash Merch) so if you know any good ones please share the info!


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

What exactly are you looking for? You want to pre-purchase screenprinted shirts or something else? What type of volume are we talking?


----------



## franko76 (May 1, 2011)

Hi Matt, 

Yes, I'm looking to have shirts printed then sent to a fulfillment center. Doing about 500 orders a month now. I've never worked with a fulfillment company before so just wondering what to expect or if there's anything I should look out for that a newbie would encounter.



Matt said:


> What exactly are you looking for? You want to pre-purchase screenprinted shirts or something else? What type of volume are we talking?


----------



## ChinaDivision (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi, you can consider shipwire or Amazon FBA to fulfill your orders. These two are good. But a bit expensive


----------



## rklovestruck (May 1, 2015)

You should look for companies that DTG print on demand, drop ship, have the garments you are looking to offer, don't have minimums (just in case your amount drops off), that either give you a way to place orders or integrate with your website/ordering system, etc. Unfortunately, I do not know of any California based fulfillment companies right now but good luck!


----------



## ChinaDivision (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi, does your shirts are sourced from CA? if so you can consider a CA based order fulfillment company like Amazon FBA (We are a China based worldwide order fulfillment company, not CA based)


----------

